# Need Help with a Mid 40’s FN (browning) with German markings..



## Oldmaninwva (5 mo ago)

New to the group…. Recently inherited an FN Browning 9mm that apparently has seen some combat. The German symbol appears to be for the SS however it could just be what all used after Germany occupied Belgium in the 40’s.

The marking that has me stumped is the 3 letters and 3 numbers “W something A140”
Wondering if maybe this could be the initials of the individual who fitted the firearm, or maybe some military unit designation.
The reason I say that t he weapon had seen some combat is the deep pitted staining on the slide suggests that it laid for some time in blood and then picked up and maybe wiped off but not cleaned for some time.










Serial number of this pistol is 192266

Any ideas on these markings….

Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I can't tell you anything, but take it to a reputable appraiser. Nazi markings are sometimes very collectable on these.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh man...hang on to it!!!


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

Waffenamt mark indicates that the gun has been accepted by the government inspector at the plant. WaA140 is the stamp for the inspection office at FN in Lüttich. (Liège, Belgium)

Waffenamt codes


----------



## Oldmaninwva (5 mo ago)

old tanker said:


> Waffenamt mark indicates that the gun has been accepted by the government inspector at the plant. WaA140 is the stamp for the inspection office at FN in Lüttich. (Liège, Belgium)
> 
> Waffenamt codes


Hey Old Tanker…. You rock!

any chance of you having ser# date ranges? This one I have has 192366 stamped on all 3 parts

thanks
Roger


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

Oldmaninwva said:


> Hey Old Tanker…. You rock!
> 
> any chance of you having ser# date ranges? This one I have has 192366 stamped on all 3 parts
> 
> ...


Best I can do...


----------



## Oldmaninwva (5 mo ago)

old tanker said:


> Best I can do...


Thanks….


----------

